# qualification



## childs56 (15 Sep 2004)

Well I am trying to find out what qualifications are equivalent, ie JLC JNCO(reserve to reg), Reserve course to Regular force courses such as ql3, 4 and 5. I am trying to get as much info as I can if any one can help it would be appreciated. Its a long story but the short of it is that I am trying to get my a/cpls while still on my dreaded 19 month avn course(only 9 more months left) and am running into a wall right now as to if I am even QL3 qual in my previous trade, Although I was enrolled as a Pte trained. like I said long story. thanks guys


----------



## childs56 (15 Sep 2004)

Umm no answers I would have thought some of the more knowledgeable people on here would be able to steer me in the right direction. Hopefully someone pm's soon


----------



## Zoomie (15 Sep 2004)

I think that we are not quite able to "officially" help you out - I have no idea about whether or not your PRes QL3 is comparable...  What is your background - were you QL3 qualified in the ARAF or Militia?  If you were a Militia plug (like me) your past courses mean nothing to the Airforce.  Why the rush to becoming an Acting/Corporal?  Just stick it out like the rest of your trade and it will come with time.  Besides, if memory serves, you need to have your 4's in order to be promoted.


----------

